# Mornington Pale Ale..anybody Tried Brewing This?



## Truman42 (7/8/11)

Went to the Mornington Brewery with my wife yesterday. They have some fantastic beers in particular their Pale Ale is magnificent.
I would love to have a go at brewing something similar. Heres what they say about it


_Pouring a cloudy golden yellow with a tightly packed white head, our Pale has both passionfruit and citrus aromas, showcasing the American hops added late in the brewing process. A light smooth palate, aided by the generous addition of wheat malts, moderate bitterness and carbonation make for a flavoursome and sessional ale._

Anyone brewed something similar?


----------



## Acasta (7/8/11)

I'd definetly be interested, but i cant really help yo with a recipe sorry. I Loved this beer.


----------



## DUANNE (7/8/11)

i cant help with a recipe either but would love one for theyre brown ale myself. it is a magnificent beer.


----------



## Truman42 (7/8/11)

Yeh and its a great place to have a beer. Very good atmosphere. We had a cheese pizza with dough made from their whitbier and it was fantastic. In comparison we went to Red Hill Brewery a few weeks ago and although their beer is nice their menu was too complicated.

I also enjoyed the Nut brown ale and their porter. They also had something called a Tardis which was like a Porter but had hints of Franjelico. The wife and I only called in Saturday arvo for a quick drink on our way home and ended up staying for 4 hours. Luckily we only live around the corner. :icon_cheers:

(ignore the date Aug 81 on my photo, it was taken with Hipstamatic on my Iphone and is an effect.)


----------



## Acasta (8/8/11)

Hmmm, even if someone had an educated guess of the hops for that pale ale... mmmmmmmmmm :icon_drool2: 

Oh well, I guess we'll have to wait for it to become a bit more popular.


----------



## Truman42 (8/8/11)

I joined their brewers club, and I was talking to the owner or manager of Majestic Cellars at Mt Eliza, who are one of the only bottle shops who sell Mornington Peninsula brewery beer. So perhaps I could ask what they use?


----------



## razz (8/8/11)

When the brewery first opened there was a fact sheet on the bar, gravities were 1.049 and 1.009, hops were Citra and one other US hop, that's about all I can recall


----------



## Acasta (8/8/11)

Truman said:


> I joined their brewers club, and I was talking to the owner or manager of Majestic Cellars at Mt Eliza, who are one of the only bottle shops who sell Mornington Peninsula brewery beer. So perhaps I could ask what they use?


Definitely. As its a hop driven beer, if you found out what hops were in there and applied a basic pale ale malt bill, it would be a great place to start. Ask if you can, whatever they tell you can't hurt. Its a great mix.
EDIT: Just noticed this was in the kit/extract section. A standard pale ale kit along with their hops and maybe some dry wheat malt could do nicely.



razz said:


> When the brewery first opened there was a fact sheet on the bar, gravities were 1.049 and 1.009, hops were Citra and one other US hop, that's about all I can recall



Nice one! Getting somewhere.


----------



## Truman42 (15/8/11)

Ive found a beer that is very close to Mornington Pale Ale in taste. Its from Stone and Wood in Byron Bay and its called pacific Ale. 
Very good drop nice and fruity. Heres what their website says about it.

brewed using all Australian barley, wheat and Galaxy hops, Pacific Ale is cloudy and golden with a big fruity aroma and a refreshing finish.

Is this stuff easy to get?


----------



## J Grimmer (15/8/11)

Truman said:


> Ive found a beer that is very close to Mornington Pale Ale in taste. Its from Stone and Wood in Byron Bay and its called pacific Ale.
> Very good drop nice and fruity. Heres what their website says about it.
> 
> brewed using all Australian barley, wheat and Galaxy hops, Pacific Ale is cloudy and golden with a big fruity aroma and a refreshing finish.
> ...




Yes at most Dan Murphys and 1st Choice Stores.

Jan


----------



## Truman42 (15/8/11)

J Grimmer said:


> Yes at most Dan Murphys and 1st Choice Stores.
> 
> Jan



 I didnt mean the beer. Ive got that already, from Dan Murphys. I meant the Australian barley, wheat and galaxy hops. Is it easy to obtain these ingredients and add them to a Pale Ale extract?


----------



## Acasta (15/8/11)

Hey mate, glad you enjoyed the pacific ale. I love that one too. Here is an all grain discussion here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=50695
If you wanted to brew it, you can adapt the late hop schedule with pale extract. Keep it fairly light, are you using kits or just extract?

Also, Im not sure how close this beer is to the mornington pale ale however.


----------



## Truman42 (18/8/11)

The S&W Pacific Ale tastes very similar to the Mornington Pale Ale, but the verdicts still out on which one I think is the better. I brought a carton of S&W from Dan Murphys in Doveton and it tasted like crap because it was out of date. (Note to self:- don't buy craft beers from a store based in Doveton, the fruity lexia cask capital of Melbourne) Even when I took it back everything I looked at was out of date.

I've only ever done one brew (Bottled it on the weekend) and that was a Chocolate Mahogany Porter using the Cascade kit. Im guessing I wouldn't be able to get close to the MPB Pale ale with a kit and will have to try AG brewing.

Just wondering is it possible to add hops to extract? Can you just throw some pellets into the fermenter and let them sit in there during the fermentation process?


----------



## manticle (18/8/11)

You can add hops to extract. There are two basic types of extract for brewing - hopped (which is the prebittered kit tins like the cascade mahogany you mentioned) and unhopped malt extract - dried and liquid. Multiple types of unhopped malt extract exist, especially with the briess range now available in Australia.

Adding hops into the fermenter is called dry hopping but if using unbittered extract, you will need to boil at least some of the extract with hops to get bitterness in the beer.

Have you read the beginning section of this?

http://www.howtobrew.com/intro.html


----------



## Truman42 (18/8/11)

manticle said:


> You can add hops to extract. There are two basic types of extract for brewing - hopped (which is the prebittered kit tins like the cascade mahogany you mentioned) and unhopped malt extract - dried and liquid. Multiple types of unhopped malt extract exist, especially with the briess range now available in Australia.
> 
> Adding hops into the fermenter is called dry hopping but if using unbittered extract, you will need to boil at least some of the extract with hops to get bitterness in the beer.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, Ill check it out.


----------



## krusty_oz (18/8/11)

There are a few pale ale recipes going around that would probably get you close. (eg Wizard Smith's) they use a lager kit base + malt extract, some crystal malt, dry wheat malt then dry hopped with one (or more) of Citra, Amarillo, Cascade, Galaxy, Simcoe.

Could also use a 1.5kg can of wheat malt goo in place of dry wheat malt and malt extract but it would be a little more wheaty.


----------



## mickos (20/8/11)

krusty_oz said:


> There are a few pale ale recipes going around that would probably get you close. (eg Wizard Smith's) they use a lager kit base + malt extract, some crystal malt, dry wheat malt then dry hopped with one (or more) of Citra, Amarillo, Cascade, Galaxy, Simcoe.
> 
> Could also use a 1.5kg can of wheat malt goo in place of dry wheat malt and malt extract but it would be a little more wheaty.




Have tried this( wizard smith) and liked. Do you have the kit recipe for this??


----------



## Truman42 (3/9/11)

razz said:


> When the brewery first opened there was a fact sheet on the bar, gravities were 1.049 and 1.009, hops were Citra and one other US hop, that's about all I can recall



Went for a beer there today and the barman told me they use Citra and Amarillo. When I mentioned Galaxy he said..No we don't use Galaxy at all because everyone else uses Galaxy.


----------



## Acasta (3/9/11)

Nice find truman! Ill have to brew my next pale ale with citra and amarillo.


----------



## Truman42 (3/9/11)

Acasta said:


> Nice find truman! Ill have to brew my next pale ale with citra and amarillo.



Ive got an AG in the fermenter at the moment. I hopped it with Galaxy as per the Sticks and Stones recipe in the DB. I was going to dry hop it with more galaxy but might use Citra and Amarillo instead and see how it turns out.


----------



## super_simian (5/9/11)

It's been a while since KK, but:
Cascade Imperial Voyager Pale Ale (IMHO good kit, shite yeast)
500g Wheat DME
100g Sugar or Dextrose
Dry hop 1g per litre of Citra and Amarillo for 5 days post FG.

US05


----------



## stompin1 (7/9/11)

Was down in Mornington at the Grand Hotel on Monday and had a pot of this Pale and loved it.

Thanks for the ideas on how we might be able to brew this, i have it on my list of to dos

cheers
Tony


----------



## Acasta (7/9/11)

Truman said:


> Ive got an AG in the fermenter at the moment. I hopped it with Galaxy as per the Sticks and Stones recipe in the DB. I was going to dry hop it with more galaxy but might use Citra and Amarillo instead and see how it turns out.


Well since your onto AGs heres a recipe i knocked together and was planning to brew. Its an educated guess really so don't expect a clone and I havn't brewed it yet. Let me know how it goes if you brew it.


Recipe: Mornington Pale Ale attempt
Brewer: Andy
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.17 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.76 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 11.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 47.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 77.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes


3.19 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 70.0 % 
0.91 kg Munich, Light (Best Maltz) (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 20.0 % 
0.23 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4 5.0 % 
0.23 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 5.0 % 

5.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 7.6 IBUs 
10.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 9.2 IBUs 
10.00 g Amarillo [8.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 6.3 IBUs 
0.25 items Whirfloc - Boil 10.0 min
15.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 8.3 IBUs 
15.00 g Amarillo [8.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 5.7 IBUs 
20.00 g Amarillo [8.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 4.1 IBUs 
20.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 6.1 IBUs 

20.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Amarillo [8.20 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 

US-05


----------



## roo_dr (19/11/11)

Popped into the Grand Hotel in Mornington today on the way to the races (my horse came in last, retirement looming!!) and had a couple of pots of the Mornington Pale Ale...

Wow!! Great ale, more please!!

Amarillo came through clearly on the nose and palate, thought it was with a little Cascade (a very little) but haven't had much experience of Citra beers so may have been that. Something to trial and error in the mini-batches this summer.

And next time I'm over that side of the bay I know what I'll be drinking :icon_cheers:


----------



## jimmythehuman (2/7/12)

Has anyone got a reasonable extract version of this beer? I realise an accurate extract clone will be pretty hard, but i reckon not getting it quite right will still produce something great! I am new to brewing, but i was thinking something like

Morgans Unhopped Amber Extra Pale 
Crystal to give it a nice colour
Wheat Dry Malt 
Citra, galaxy, amarillo

I am probably miles off, but gotta start somewhere


----------

